# Hunting near xxxxxx



## schmidt23 (Oct 15, 2010)

My name is Troy and i am new to the site and new to hunting Pheasant. I am from north eastern Minnesota and Myself and 3 buddies are coming out to do some hunting. I have looked at the plots maps and have found land south west of xxxxx which that is where we are staying. We are coming out the 21st of October and will be staying til the 25th. We will be hunting with 1 dog. Does anyone have any suggestions on where to go or what to look for so we know it is PLOTS land? I would appreciate the help very much. Thank you Troy


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

schmidt23 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on where to go or what to look for so we know it is PLOTS land?


PLOTS lands are marked with yellow signs on all sides.


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

It is against the rules on the site to say town names because it is considered internet scouting. Its pretty easy to tell if its plots land or not, a triangle shaped yellow sign that says PLOTS private land open to sportsmen. Other than the plots most everything is going to be posted but that doesn't mean its out of the option. Knock on some doors, be polite,introduce yourself and ask about doing some bird hunting. You will get turned down by some but some will allow you to hunt. Have fun!


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

http://gf.nd.gov/maps/plots.html


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Do you have a gps. The NDTRAX is wonderful for just what your talking about. Stop at Scheels in Fargo on your way. If you can afford the hunt you can't afford not to have a NDTRAX.


----------



## schmidt23 (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you very much for the help. We will be coming through Fargo late Thursday night but I will try to research where i can get 1 this weekend in Minnesota near me. Thanks for the tip on going and knocking on peoples doors I have other friends who go to South Dakota hunting and they had mentioned that they have done that before as well. Also I bought 2 and 4 Steel shot for my 12 Gauge is that a load to shoot with? Thanks Troy


----------



## coyotebuster (Oct 8, 2007)

Both those loads will work fine.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

I second the NDTRAX chip, got one last year and it is great. Used my Lowrance 332 fish finder from the boat and it worked great and able to put different color tracks down for each day and way pts, easy nav back to good spots....worth the $$ :beer: Never had to take out the plots book it was all right there on the screen...  and no I don't work for them and I payed full price for the 2010 upgrade 



Plainsman said:


> Do you have a gps. The NDTRAX is wonderful for just what your talking about. Stop at Scheels in Fargo on your way. If you can afford the hunt you can't afford not to have a NDTRAX.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

Schmidt23, you said you were going to look to find one near you. If you were referring to a NDTRAX map there are not many MN stores carrying the NDTRAX product. Your best bet is to purchase it directly from the Kirsch's Outdoor Website at www.koutdoorproducts.com. If you order it Sunday or Monday, I may be able to get it out to you on Monday yet and you should have it either Tuesday or Wednesday depending on where you live in MN. You could also give me a call and I can give you names of stores you may pass on your way through where you could pick one up. (701) 261-9017 Korey (Kirsch)


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

How often does NDTRAX update? I'm just curious. PLOTS on the G&F website is updated weekly with changes. Of the 70,000 PLOTS guides printed, I swear I got the last one Fargo Scheels had by the way.

Find a nice color printer and print off the sections from the site you plan to hunt. They print out nicely. Google Earth is another valuable tool. You can get so many details from satellite images and understanding the lay of the land so to speak. Having a game plan before each walk with your hunting party makes you much more safer and possibly more successful.

Good luck!


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

UplandGameAdventures to answer your question, NDTRAX is updated twice per year. The spring update typically releases around March each year and the Fall update happens right after the G&F puts out their PLOTS guide each year. The PLOTS guide is a great tool but when you are in the middle of the Grasslands in the Badlands knowing where your borders are with any degree of accuracy is difficult on a paper map. Also the roads and trails alone make NDTRAX a great investment. NDTRAX is more than just this including wetlands, section lines, township, range and section numbers, fishing lakes, depth contours, boat ramps, points of interest and so much more.

UplandGameAdventures mentions Google Earth which is another great tool and the reason for NDTRAX PC. It takes all that great land and lake information and overlays it over Google Earth, now you have the best of booth worlds with NDTRAX PC and Google Earth for scouting and planning your hunt/trip and NDTRAX and your GPS when you are out in the field/boat.


----------



## DonC (Oct 9, 2005)

I printed off the 4 plot web pages from the game and fish site where i plan to hunt, trimmed edges and taped together then did the same for another area of the state. Put them back to back and had them lamented at local office supply for like $ 8.00. Just in case my GPS or Kirsch chip don't work :beer:

*"Find a nice color printer and print off the sections from the site you plan to hunt. They print out nicely."*


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

DonC said:


> I printed off the 4 plot web pages from the game and fish site where i plan to hunt, trimmed edges and taped together then did the same for another area of the state. Put them back to back and had them lamented at local office supply for like $ 8.00.


Don, $8, I get mine for free, but I have access to plots book, rip out pages and laminate at work. oke: :beer: :beer: :beer:

Leaving for paradise in less than 48 hours. Bird numbers are looking good.


----------



## uplandgameadventures (Aug 10, 2010)

Just curious how schmidt23 (the guy who started this thread) turned out with his hunting trip to ND this past weekend? Being he was new to pheasant hunting and non-resident, etc...curious to know how his experience was.


----------

